# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Oogonststeking met verdikte oogleden

## onsfamiliehuisje

Hoi, heb last van een oogonsteking, nu heb ik dit wel eens vaker gehad, maar nu heb ik onder en boven mijn oog vochtzakken zitten en is mijn oog steeds moeilijker open te houden. Ook mijn oogbol zelf is verdikt, zit een soort van glazige verdikking op het bindweefsel lijkt wel.
Heeft iemand dit ook welleens gehad? Het is de eerste keer dat ik dit zo heftig en uiterlijk zichtbaar heb en vraag me af of dit door een bacterie of wellicht door iets anders komt. Ik hoor heel graag van iemand die hier een keer mee te maken heeft gehad en wat hieraan te doen is.

----------


## Wendy

Mijn zoontje heeft het laatst gehad. De dokter zei dat ik het oog moest schoonmaken met water en een druppeltje babyshampoo. Klinkt eng, maar de shampoo prikt niet. Jaren terug weet ik dat ik dat ook moest doen en zo hou je oog goed schoon. Vooral als je het een paar keer per dag doet. Succes ermee. Hopelijk helpt het bij jou ook zo goed.

----------


## Petra717

ik heb het 1x met het oog gehad, maar wel vaker met mijn oren... 
Schoonmaken en schoonhouden, wat Wendy als zei... is de beste manier...
naar mijn weten... 

Succes en beterschap! 

Petra

----------


## Virgenie

Heeft iemand ervaring met de behandeling van Blefarospasme mag ook een alternatieve zijn
Virgenie

----------


## Toppie

Hallo,

Op de nacht van donderdag/vrijdag heb ik ook een oogontsteking gekregen. Mijn bovenste ooglid zit zeer gezwollen, ook doen mijn ooghoeken pijn als ik er op druk. Ik ben naar de apotheek geweest en een zalfje gekregen en heb de indruk dat het overdag verbeterd. Eenmaal ik snachts slaap en de dag nadien wakker word ben ik terug bij nul en zit mijn oog terug even dik en kleeft het echt toe. Het is echt super vervelend want ik heb -4,50 op mijn oog en draag dus lenzen en ik zie dus al 2 dagen wazig zonder mijn lenzen, krijg er koppijn van.

Dokter opzoeken? Direct een afspraak bij de oogarts maken gaat niet want er is 3maanden wachttijd  :EEK!:

----------


## Agnes574

Toppie,

Ik zou zéker meteen langs je huisarts gaan!!
Heb je voldoende traanproductie??

Hopelijk ben je er snel vanaf!!
Sterkte !!

----------


## dotito

Hallo Toppie,

Sluit mij voledig bij Agnes aan,
Als het ooglid dik blijft zou ik zeker naar de spoed gaan.Daar zit toch altijd een oogarts.
Een oog is op zicht iets fragile,daar kan je altijd beter op tijd bij zijn.

Beste!!

----------


## Four Roses

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb al twee jaar last van verdikte oogleden en had nooit aan een oogonsteking gedacht. Ik heb al vele keren de huisarts bezocht en oogartsen in het ziekenhuis, maar helaas zit ik er nog mee. Nu zit ik erover te denken om het operatief te laten verwijderen door cosmetisch arts. Ik vind mezelf te jong om nu al met dikke oogleden rond te lopen.
Herkenbaar?

----------


## dotito

Hallo Four-Roses,

Mag ik vragen wat je leeftijf is?

Herkennen doe ik dat niet echt,enkel dat ik ongesteld ben zijn mijn oogleden water dikker,omdat ze dan meer vocht ophouden.

----------


## Four Roses

Ik ben 33. Ik heb last van verdikte oogleden in de ochtend, in de loop van de dag wordt het iets minder. (Zal wel de zwaartekracht zijn haha!)

----------


## dotito

Ben je niet wat te jong voor zo'n ingreep?

----------


## Four Roses

Ik weet het Dotito, maar om nu al met ogen te lopen van een oude vrouw, dat vind ik ook geen gezicht. Ik had gedacht er zo uit te zien om mijn 50e, niet nu al. ;(

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Four Roses,

Heb je je operatief laten behandelen?
Ik heb hier tips geplaatst mbt gezwollen/dikke oogleden, misschien dat je daar nog iets aan hebt voor zover je het nog niet geprobeerd hebt?
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

